# problème avec script... > /dev/null ??



## Einbert (11 Mai 2002)

J'ai un petit problème avec un script. Ce script doit m'éliminer tous les carriage-return ( = "\r" ) d'un certain fichier. Voici le script en question :

```

```

Le script fait ce que je lui dit de faire...mais (ben oui, s'il n'y avait pas de _mais_ ben je ne serais pas en train d'ecrire en ce moment)...donc mais il me retourne le message suivant :
_: Command not found._
A mon avis, ceci vient du fichier qu'il lit...ce que j'aimerais, c'est donc qu'il n'affiche plus de message d'erreur. Pour ca, je sais qu'on peut lui dire de piper les messages d'erreurs vers /dev/null ce qui a donc comme  consequence que l'erreur tombe dans un zoli petit trou noir infini  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ... Comment faire pour piper le mesg d'erreur alors vers /dev/null ? Ou existe-il un autre moyen d'occulter ce qui est retourne ??

++


----------



## Einbert (11 Mai 2002)

Bon, j'ai finalement trouve...Un peu de lecture m'a fait du grand bien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Il faut utiliser
_&gt;&_
pour le rediriger vers une sortie d'erreur de notre choix...donc dans mon cas, j'ai ajoute
_`tr -d "\r" &lt; $src.bak &gt; $out` &gt;& /dev/null_

Mais on pourrait aussi faire un
&gt;& erreur.txt
pour le rediriger les erreurs vers le fichier erreur.txt

Ou bien alors, si on aime faire du travail inutile (ou si on est un amoureux du codage),  ben on peut aussi faire
&gt;& /dev/tty
ce qui va rediriger l'erreur vers le terminal, donc rien changer en fin de compte...

++


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Mai 2002)

Je vois que tu t'amuses comme un petit fou


----------



## Einbert (13 Mai 2002)

On fait ce qu'on peut  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




++


----------

